# Advanced Disposal Service



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Advanced Disposal Services is now operating in Northwest Florida. Our corporate office is located in Jacksonville, FL with operations throughout the southeastern United States.

For your construction roll-offs, permanent roll-offs, compactors and dumpsters send me a PM, email or call my cell phone at 850-501-6878

Jim Bouterie, ADS, NWFL Sales

[email protected]


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Btt


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Start your New Year's off clean. Let us haul your trash. Call me direct at 501-6878.

Thank you,

Jim


----------

